# Circuito Sensor de velocidad



## robotic (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro como están?
Quiero hacer un sensor de velocidad para un motor, espero que alguien tenga algun circuito por ahi para que me pueda ayudar


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2010)

¿Un motor de que? ¿De trasantántico, de juguete a pilas? Influye, no te creas.


----------



## robotic (Ago 18, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Un motor de que? ¿De trasantántico, de juguete a pilas? Influye, no te creas.



es un motor de corriente continua de juguete.

es para controlar este motor


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2010)

¿Quieres controlar, medir la velocidad o ambas cosas?

Para medir hay varias opciones:
Usar como sensor un encoder mas o menos profesional y como medidor un frecuencímetro (mas o menos profesional, digital o analógico)
Medir la fuerza contralectromotriz... esto casi que no para esa aplicación.

Osea que faltan mas datos: Tengo sensor, no tengo, digital, analógico...


----------



## robotic (Ago 18, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Quieres controlar, medir la velocidad o ambas cosas?
> 
> Para medir hay varias opciones:
> Usar como sensor un encoder mas o menos profesional y como medidor un frecuencímetro (mas o menos profesional, digital o analógico)
> ...



Hola gracias por responder, solo quiero sensar la velocidad y para eso primero necesito hacer el circuito para ir probando.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 18, 2010)

Como te dice el compañero scooter hay dos alternativas mas comunes
una es que compres un motor como este
http://www.juguetronica.com/robotronicacom/MOTORES/MOTORES.html
o hagas uno como este
http://www.robotroom.com/Maze-Solving-Robot-All-Right5.html
eso seria Digital...

o se podria hacer analogo... con un circuito que convierta la frecuencia en voltaje...

yo creo que deberia especificar para que lo quieres y asi sugerirte una opcion...

el cicuito que pusiste es un PWM que sirve para variar la velocidad con pulsos no para saber a que velocidad lo hace....


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola robotic

El HACER UN SENSOR de cualquier tipo sería muy difícil, bueno hay unos sencillos como por ejemplo una bobina y un imán. El imán se coloca en la flecha del motor y la bobina genera una señal cada que el imán pasa por su cercanía.

Yo creo que más bien lo que deseas hacer es un MEDIDOR de RPM, Revoluciones por minuto. Cierto?

Si esto es cierto entonces sería relativamente sencillo el hacer ese medidor de RPM.
Pero claro necesitaríamos el sensor. Este podría ser un emisor y un sensor de luz y un disco con perforaciones. Un imán y una bobina, un imán y un transistor magnético. En fin habría que decidir con que vamos a “sentir” las vueltas que dé el motor.

Este subsistema sensor que siente las vueltas que da el motor debe generar, por cada vuelta, un pulso eléctrico.

Ese pulso eléctrico lo aplicamos a unos contadores de décadas conectados en cascada, tantos como cifras tenga la máxima velocidad del motor. Por ejemplo si da 1000 RPM necesitamos 4 contadores en cascada.

Las salidas de esos contadores van hacia unos decodificadores BCD a 7 segmentos y de estos a unos Display’s de 7 segmentos.
Para facilitar las cosas hay que utilizar un decodificador que tenga una entrada de control llamada Strobe como el 4511 Pin 5. 
Entonces cada minuto hay que aplicar un pulso negativo, de transición negativa, de + a –, muy angosto (De corta duración, microsegundos).
Instantes después se restablecen todos los contadores e inicia el ciclo.
Este es un medidor de RPM algo rudimentario, imagínate esperar un minuto para ver en los Dispaly’s la velocidad del motor.

Podemos mejorarlo un poco. Que tal si hacemos que nuestro sensor nos de 10 pulsos por cada vuelta de la flecha del motor ?.

Nota: busca aquí en el foro TACÓMETRO, creo que encontrarás otras ideas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Si, creo que tienes cierto lío; no hay "circuitos sensores" Hay Sensores y hay circuitos acondicionadores de la señal del sensor.

Fabricar sensores no te lo recomiendo


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola, una pregunta un poco insegura. ¿Los motores no varían su velocidad en función de la corriente rms que circula a su través? A lo mejor, si esto es posible, se podría medir la corriente media que circula por el colector y hacer la conversión.... Es una idea estrafalaria...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Mas bien no.
El par es una función de la corriente
La velocidad es una función de la tensión 
Aunque están entrelazadas, todo va con todo.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 19, 2010)

Segun estoy entendiendo la propuesta es que al circuito PWM de mas arriba agregarle un lm2907 (conversor de frecuencia) y de esa manera saber la velocidad???

o estoy perdido???


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Podría saber que energía envía, pero si el motor está abierto no gira nada hagas lo que hagas.
Si está frenado o en vacío tampoco girará igual.
 Necesita un sensor en el eje o ver la fuerza contraelectromotriz que devuelve el motor en los ciclos de off. Recuerdo un montaje en elektor de hace 20 o mas años que hacía uso de eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Segun estoy entendiendo la propuesta es que al circuito PWM de mas arriba agregarle un lm2907 (conversor de frecuencia) y de esa manera saber la velocidad???
> 
> *o estoy perdido???*



! Totalmente ¡

Si se puede generar un pulso mediante (Por ejemplo) opto-acoplador de ranura y un disco perforado, y con el LM2907 generar una tensión proporcional a las RPM.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Entendí que se refería a la frecuencia del pwm....


----------



## lubeck (Ago 19, 2010)

ahhh ok.. si me estaba desubicando...


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 20, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Mas bien no.
> El par es una función de la corriente
> La velocidad es una función de la tensión
> Aunque están entrelazadas, todo va con todo.



Entendido. Gracias.

Lo mejor es eso poner un sensor, encóder, etc... 


Perdón me acabo de levantar y estoy dormido.

pienso que si es par un motor de juguete que siempre va a tener el mismo par (siempre va a mover el mismo cochecito) y siempre va a trabajar en carga (no en vacío) igual se puede hacer un apaño de esos de transformar el PWM en Tensión y safamos el invento sin comprar un sensor... Supongo que así no queda bien de todo pero total es para un juguete...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Entendido. Gracias.
> 
> Lo mejor es eso poner un sensor, encóder, etc...
> 
> ...



* Pero arranca y para, gira, sube y baja...
* Eso ya lo hace el circuito que has puesto.....

A ver que quieres, un regulador de velocidad o un medidor de velocidad. Lo primero ya lo tienes hecho en el circuito que propones, lo segundo no lo entiendo, ¿vas a poner un velocímetro en el techo del cochecito?


----------



## robotic (Ago 20, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> * Pero arranca y para, gira, sube y baja...
> * Eso ya lo hace el circuito que has puesto.....
> 
> A ver que quieres, un regulador de velocidad o un medidor de velocidad. Lo primero ya lo tienes hecho en el circuito que propones, lo segundo no lo entiendo, ¿vas a poner un velocímetro en el techo del cochecito?



Hola gracias a todos por contestar.
el motor en realidad no va a ser tan pequeño va a ser algo como esto




y va a ir acoplado a un tambor giratorio de una correa transportadora como sale en esta foto




asi que en el tambor pienso poner el sensor de velocidad que podría ser el sensor de efecto hall ya que colocando algo de metal en el tambor y el sensor ubicado en frente de el podría contar las vueltas que va dando. 
Necesito un circuito para el sensor hall había pensado en amplificar la señal y poner un amplificador y  un potenciometro. que opinan ustedes?
y si dan victo bueno a esto, como podria hacer que el visual basic contara las vueltas y me diera la velocidad en metros por segundo de la correa transportadora?


----------



## robotic (Ago 20, 2010)

PD: La correa transportadora es un prototipo de un metro de largo por 30 cms de ancho.


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 20, 2010)

Circuito para sensor hall. Encontré este en internet ahora:

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:71&biw=1348&bih=559







no se si sirva... no lo entiendo mucho aún...


----------



## robotic (Ago 20, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Circuito para sensor hall. Encontré este en internet ahora:
> 
> http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:71&biw=1348&bih=559
> 
> ...



gracias lo revisare


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

> el motor en realidad no va a ser tan pequeño va a ser algo como esto



ese motor es un motor a pasos eso es otro mecanismo... solo por  aclarar ... con esos casi no necesitas sensarlo si no hay muchos atascos...

con respecto al sensor si es que es otro tipo de motor yo lo haria con un optos abiertos un conformador de pulso al puerto paralelo y listo al vb..


----------



## robotic (Ago 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ese motor es un motor a pasos eso es otro mecanismo... solo por  aclarar ... con esos casi no necesitas sensarlo si no hay muchos atascos...


quiero aclarar que el motor no va a ser un motor paso a paso la foto era para que se entendiera que es un motor DC de 12 volt un poco mas grande que el de juguete, necesito que el motor tenga fuerza porque tiene que mover la correa y yo ahora estoy probando el circuito con un motor de juguete porque aun no compro el motor que voy a necesitar debido a su precio. pero lo hare de igual forma, espero que el circuito no influya en la fuerza del otro motor.


lubeck dijo:


> con respecto al sensor si es que es otro tipo de motor yo lo haria con un optos abiertos un conformador de pulso al puerto paralelo y listo al vb..


perfecto yo tengo un conversor análogo digital al puerto paralelo ya lo tengo listo y esta lista la entrada para recibir el sensor del motor.
espero me puedas enviar algún esquema para empezar a montarlo.
gracias


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

> yo tengo un conversor análogo digital al puerto paralelo


con el conformador de pulsos no necesitarias conversor...

solo un opto el conformador puede ser un 7414 y su fuente de alimentacion lo conectas al puerto y ya....
y un disco con claros y obscuros en el rotor como las imagenes de los link que coloque...
si eso crees que te sirva busca referente a conformador de pulsos y optos debe haber muchos esquemas... con el vb haces los calculos de la rotacion... etc.. etc.

saludos

Edito... deja buscar uno que esta muy simple a ver si lo encuentro... de cualquier manera intenta buscar algo...


----------



## robotic (Ago 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> con el conformador de pulsos no necesitarias conversor...
> 
> solo un opto el conformador puede ser un 7414 y su fuente de alimentacion lo conectas al puerto y ya....
> y un disco con claros y obscuros en el rotor como las imagenes de los link que coloque...
> ...



hola una consulta. el circuito en si la salida final, que es lo que me va a entregar? Un voltaje que variara con los pulsos o sea 5 volt 0 volt 5 volt 0 volt 5 volt 0 volt en cada vuelta?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

> hola una consulta. el circuito en si la salida final, que es lo que me va a entregar? Un voltaje que variara con los pulsos o sea 5 volt 0 volt 5 volt 0 volt 5 volt 0 volt en cada vuelta?



si... 5v y 0v por cada cambio de intensidad según el claro o el osbcuro que pongas por vuelta... el 7414(ttl) esta para los niveles de tension del puerto 5v... o puedes usar algun cmos...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

Pues para eso pon un espejito y un optoacoplador abierto o algo así.
Si lo que necesitas es un control serio para que la velocidad sea constante, necesitarás algo mas técnico que un 555


----------



## robotic (Ago 20, 2010)

hola he diseñado esto creen que me pueda servir


----------



## robotic (Ago 20, 2010)

una duda al frente del sensor hall va a ir en frente del tambor de la correa transportadora que debo pegarle a la cara del tambor para que cuando pase en frente del sensor hall me active el sensor, un pedazo de metal o tiene que ser un pequeño imán?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 20, 2010)

Texto recomendado...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efecto_Hall


----------



## robotic (Ago 20, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Texto recomendado...
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efecto_Hall



ok me quedo claro, tendrá que ser con un imán...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

Imán mas relé reed para no muy alta velocidad o espejo/pintada blanca y optoacoplador abierto para mas velocidad.


----------



## robotic (Ago 20, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Imán mas relé reed para no muy alta velocidad o espejo/pintada blanca y optoacoplador abierto para mas velocidad.



Hola, había pensado en poner 4 imanes de esos pequeños que venden en el mercado, en la cara del tambor de la correa para que me fuera marcando los 1 y los 0 a medida que fueran pasando enfrente del sensor hall asi como lo muestra el dibujo.


----------

